

AirPair - Connecting Startups With Expert Developers - hoggle
http://www.airpair.co

======
DigitalSea
This is a genius idea. Sort of like a freelancing website, but if you somehow
manage to make it a credibility driven platform that has repercussions for
those who fail to deliver then it affects their credibility ranking this could
work. I really like the idea and think it works well the way it has been
executed, will keep an eye on this in the coming months.

How will you ensure that developers get paid correctly? Forgive my ignorance
if this has been explained already, I've had a few beers and skipped through
the site as my screen is getting harder to stare at after 13 hours on the
computer.

~~~
hoggle
I think so too, this is truly a genius idea for both freelancing as well as
product people.

That I found this site after checking out a developers particularly good
answer->profile->blog ( <http://peterlyons.com/problog/2013/03/airpair-on-
techcrunch> ) over at StackOverflow probably speaks for itself.

Being my own honcho/dev I totally can see myself using this for code reviews
and possibly even more!

